# Sticker pixel size.



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

What size would stickers in pixels per side for a mefferts 4x4x4 and 3x3x3 cuber?A little smaller than the actual size.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

Pixels? I assume you're making custom stickers. Why don't you make a grid of pixel sized squares on PhotoShop and count them against an eastsheen sticker. I don't think anybody on here will know off the top of their heads.


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Pixels? I assume you're making custom stickers. Why don't you make a grid of pixel sized squares on PhotoShop and count them against an eastsheen sticker. I don't think anybody on here will know off the top of their heads.


Well I saw the size somewhere but I can't find where I saw them.
And I don't know how to figure the pixel size.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

measure stickers on cube

go on MS paint

crop to size that you measured

click ok

then back to the cropping options click pixels. It should give you the size in pixels.


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> measure stickers on cube
> 
> go on MS paint
> 
> ...



IDK what that means.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

Parity said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > measure stickers on cube
> ...


Get a ruler, measure a sticker on your cube.

Open Microsoft Paint on your computer.

Crop an image to the size you measured.

Click OK.

IN the Cropping options panel there is a pixel option. Click that and it will give you the value in pixels.


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


There is no cropping button in my paint.And I don't know how to get it to a size.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

I like to help but sheesh....


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I like to help but sheesh....


OMG nevermind.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

Parity said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL][/IMG]
> ...



What do you want then?


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Nothing he said to crop to the size.
I don't have a crop button, Are those the right size for a cube? 
I am not mad.Sorry if you got the impression I was mad at you.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

Parity said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Yeah, saying "OMG" makes me think your mad. Anyway those are the right sizes for a 3x3(1.5 cm).


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 17, 2009)

iSpinz: He wanted 4x4 stickers if I remember correctly.

EDIT: And 3x3, nevermind.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is funny.

The conversion factor between pixels and inches depends on the resolution of your printer/computer: specifically, the "dpi" value. That stands for "dots per inch", that is, pixels per inch. So if you're making your stickers on a 75 dpi image, a 75x75 pixel square will print out as a one inch by one inch square. This conversion factor is not going to be the same for everyone, so you will have to check your own computer and printer settings to find out what the default is. (You could also make squares of 75x75, 300x300, etc pixels and then see which one is closest to an inch in size once it is printed.) MS Paint is not the best tool for this; if you want more control over the dpi you are using you should use a more advanced image editor like Photoshop.


----------



## TomZ (Dec 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> This thread is funny.


Hear, hear.

I find it amazing that nobody mentioned dpi for a good 1.5 pages. You should really use a good tool like Photoshop, but if you want to use paint anyway:

Open the properties window by pressing ctrl+e. Find the resolution, in my case this was 79x72 dpi.
Next, on the cubesmith website we can find that a 3x3 sticker is 1.6cm or 0.625 inches square.

By multiplication we can get:
79*0.625=49
72*0.625=45

So you would want your image to be 49x45 pixels (wxh).


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2009)

TomZ said:


> I find it amazing that nobody mentioned dpi for a good 1.5 pages.


I assumed we were all silently giggling. Then Michael had to come along and be a party pooper


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

I got ~56x56 pixels for a standard 3x3x3 Rubik's cube


----------

